# Vista: Wie "Herunterfahren" als Standard-Herunterfahr-Vorgang (jetzt: "Energie sparen" ) ?



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich auf S_tart => Herunterfahren_ gehe, muss ich jedesmal im PopUp erst "_Herunterfahren_" wählen, weil "_Energie sparen_" voreingestellt ist. Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## OctoCore (24. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf S_tart => Herunterfahren_ gehe, muss ich jedesmal im PopUp erst "_Herunterfahren_" wählen, weil "_Energie sparen_" voreingestellt ist. Wie kann ich das ändern?



Du gehst in der klassischen Ansicht der Systemsteuerung (geht bestimmt auch in der Standardansicht, aber "klassisch" ist meine Einstellung, da finde ich den Weg leichter) auf *Energieoptionen*, bei deinem aktiven Energiesparplan klickst du auf *Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern*. Im folgenden Fenster wählst du *Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern*. In den Erweiterten Einstellungen arbeitest du dich bis *Netzschalter und Laptop-Deckel* vor und klappst dort zusätzliche Einstellungen durch Klick auf das Plus-Zeichen auf. Bei *Netzschalter im Startmenü* kannst du die Voreinstellung auf *Herunterfahren* ändern. Voilá, das war's.


----------



## Olstyle (24. Mai 2009)

Davon abgesehen würde ich, wenn es denn alle Teile im PC mit machen, immer den Energiesparmodus fahren.
Der verbraucht auch nicht mehr(S3 bzw. suspend to Ram im Bios aktiviert) als das normale softoff, ist wesentlich schneller wieder aktiv und überlebt auch einen Stromausfall. Neben dem setzen des PCs in den Standby-Modus wird nämlich auch ein Abbild auf HDD geschrieben wie es XP nur für den Ruhezustand tat.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

o.k, danke schonmal 

wie groß is das abbild denn? und wenn ich den strom ganz wegnehme, bootet er also trotzdem nur das abbild und nicht komplett neu? da steht nämlich "...in den Arbeitsspeicher", nicht Festplatte... ^^

und ich hab halt die sorge, dass es bei energiesparen im laufe der zeit mehr und mehr mit temp-dateien usw. zumüllt, was bei "sauberem" runterfahren nicht so der fall is.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Mai 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie groß is das abbild denn?



Immer so groß wie der von Windows benutzte Arbeitsspeicher. Bei 8 GB RAM unter Vista64 verringert sich der Platz auf der Platte entsprechend. Man sollte also bei einer Neuinstallation nicht zu knickerig mit der Größe der Vista-Partition sein. Allerdings existiert die Datei nur einmal, es sammelt sich also kein Datenschrott an.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

gut, ich schau mal. meine C-partition leidet eh schon unter platzmangel. die war ab werk halt schon voreingestellt (notebook)

ps: wie heißt die datei denn? vlt. ist die ja noch von einem versehentlichen energiesparen bei mir übig und "blockiert" 4GB auf der HD?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Mai 2009)

Die Datei heißt hiberfile.sys(natürlich versteckt).

Das benutzen der HDD als zusätzliches Backup lässt sich afaik über das Energie-Menü nur schwer steuern.
Einfacher geht es mit dem Standby-Tool(unter Sleep-State: S3=nur im Ram; S3+S4=von mir oben beschriebenes vorgehen;S4= Ruhezustand).
Mit dem Tool kannst du übrigens auch einen regelmäßigen Neustart planen so dass du dir keine sorgen über temp-Reste(aus dem "Dauerbetrieb", Standby selbst erzeugt keine Dateireste) machen musst.


----------



## OctoCore (25. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Datei heißt hiberfile.sys(natürlich versteckt).



Ohne das letzte *e*, also *hiberfil.sys*.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2009)

o.k, thx für die ganzen infos


----------

